# Raleigh Open 2012 - July 21, 2012



## Tim Reynolds (May 21, 2012)

http://union.cubingusa.com/raleighopen2012/

As promised. See you there!


----------



## Bob (May 21, 2012)

See what patience gets you?


----------



## Kian (May 21, 2012)

I realized this weekend that I have a wedding I have to attend on that date. I'm out, sadly.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 21, 2012)

I r a happy camper. I loved going to Marbles when I was younger.


----------



## Skullush (May 21, 2012)

I really really like the event lineup. Really hope I can go


----------



## Divineskulls (May 21, 2012)

GAAAHHHHHH!!! I slammed my head into my desk when I saw where it was and that it had mega. T.T


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 21, 2012)

Jonathan Cookmeyer is the organizer. What do you expect?


----------



## Bob (May 21, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> GAAAHHHHHH!!! I slammed my head into my desk when I saw where it was and that it had mega. T.T


 
so then come...?


----------



## Divineskulls (May 21, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Jonathan Cookmeyer is the organizer. What do you expect?


 Yeah, I just saw his name on the competitors list. xD



Bob said:


> so then come...?



I can't afford the drive, and I'd also have to stay overnight. T.T It'd be too much, I'll just have to wait 'till Nats for megaminx.


----------



## speedcubingman (May 22, 2012)

I can't wait to go!!! thanks for trying to get this. Why There No 6x6 and 7x7? lol I know its new and stuff. this rocks soooo much. Now if we could just get a cubestore in N.C.... Who else is going?


----------



## Zarxrax (May 22, 2012)

Hope I can come, but it looks highly unlikely that I will be able to get that day off from work.


----------



## speedcubingman (May 22, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> Hope I can come, but it looks highly unlikely that I will be able to get that day off from work.


 
wow thats too bad, it would be my 1st comp too, but you have been cubing longer than i have. hey tim & bob, If all goes well, will we continue to have it yearly, or could we have a summer and winter comp?


----------



## EVH (May 23, 2012)

I'll be there, bringing a friend as well. This will be my first competition! I'm quite excited!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 23, 2012)

Anyone attending, please register and pay as soon as you know you're going. We really aren't sure how many people will be attending, and it will help a huge amount with planning.


----------



## EVH (May 23, 2012)

Registering as we speak, I just didn't have time last night as I was extremely tired.


----------



## Bob (May 23, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> wow thats too bad, it would be my 1st comp too, but you have been cubing longer than i have. hey tim & bob, If all goes well, will we continue to have it yearly, or could we have a summer and winter comp?


 
Tim and I will talk logistics like that after the competition.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 23, 2012)

I was gonna go but it was either this or Nationals, and I couldn't miss out on that 
Sorry guys.


----------



## ndm13 (May 25, 2012)

Hello I am more than likely going to go to competition. i know this is a weird question but do you have to have a logo on each rubiks cube or can you just have plain white stickers?


----------



## Julian (May 25, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> Hello I am more than likely going to go to competition. i know this is a weird question but do you have to have a logo on each rubiks cube or can you just have plain white stickers?


You don't have to have a logo.


----------



## ndm13 (May 25, 2012)

ok cool do usualy have to have one if you go to a competition?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 26, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> ok cool do usualy have to have one if you go to a competition?


 It's completely optional.


----------



## ndm13 (May 26, 2012)

ok cool.

are you going to go to the competition?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 26, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> ok cool.
> 
> are you going to go to the competition?


 Yes, and a friend of mine should be going too.


----------



## speedcubingman (May 26, 2012)

i am registering tomorrow and i can't wait!


----------



## ndm13 (May 27, 2012)

Are any of you close to my age I am 13. Also I want to know another wierd question I am going to get a megaminx and i want to know if i could use a tiled megaminx in the competition or if you can only have stickers on it.


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> Are any of you close to my age I am 13. Also I want to know another wierd question I am going to get a megaminx and i want to know if i could use a tiled megaminx in the competition or if you can only have stickers on it.


 
I have lived your life twice so far. Either tiles or stickers are fine.


----------



## ndm13 (May 27, 2012)

lol ok thanks ive just never been to a competition before.


----------



## dimwmuni (May 28, 2012)

I'd like to remind everyone that your registration is not complete until you pay, so you will not appear on the registration list until you do so.


----------



## speedcubingman (Jun 20, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> Are any of you close to my age I am 13. Also I want to know another wierd question I am going to get a megaminx and i want to know if i could use a tiled megaminx in the competition or if you can only have stickers on it.


yup, i am 13 as well, can't wait


----------



## shreyasatre (Jul 14, 2012)

My first competition as well. I'm excited as hell! Never even touched a stackmat. LOL


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 17, 2012)

Registration closes in a few days. Make sure to register before then.


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 17, 2012)

omg, raleigh open in 4 days! hey jonathan: i told the news and observer (local raleigh/cary newspaper) about the comp, and they might have an article about this. if they do, then i will post it on this thread. gosh!!! gotta practice 4x4!!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 20, 2012)

I just landed in raleigh. If anyone wants to meet up today or tonight, let me know.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 20, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> omg, raleigh open in 4 days! hey jonathan: i told the news and observer (local raleigh/cary newspaper) about the comp, and they might have an article about this. if they do, then i will post it on this thread. gosh!!! gotta practice 4x4!!!


My mom actually use to do freelance for the N&O and she still knows people there. I can see if she can help with that.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm probably getting to Raleigh by 10PM or so. Hopefully I can sleep tonight, my hours are off...


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 20, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I'm probably getting to Raleigh by 10PM or so. Hopefully I can sleep tonight, my hours are off...



I'm getting there around 12 @[email protected]
I'm not staying the Clarion anymore. My dad found a sexier hotel a few minutes from the venue :3


----------



## Skullush (Jul 20, 2012)

Which?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 20, 2012)

Hilton. It had a cheaper rate, and a pool


----------



## Skullush (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol, would you even use the pool? You're only gonna be there for a bit


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 20, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Lol, would you even use the pool? You're only gonna be there for a bit



Underwater solves for his Youtube channel?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 20, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Lol, would you even use the pool? You're only gonna be there for a bit



Underwater solves. Been wanting to do that for a while. And I'm staying two nights, so I might as well have something to enjoy at the hotel


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 20, 2012)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=60

Live results for anyone who cares


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 20, 2012)

ndm13 said:


> Are any of you close to my age I am 13. Also I want to know another wierd question I am going to get a megaminx and i want to know if i could use a tiled megaminx in the competition or if you can only have stickers on it.



I'm 13. I have already signed up. What is your average?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 21, 2012)

Jonathan 52.18 minx single nar, 1:03.05 avg nr.

Also I finally got my first sub 10 3x3 single, 9.40.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome competition, thank you to the Cookmeyers and Tim for organizing.


----------



## Applecow (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats Tim! Cube's turning faster than in pardubice?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Adrian!

Results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RaleighOpen2012


----------



## Brest (Jul 22, 2012)

Sub 10! Weeeeeeeeeeeee nice one! :tu


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 22, 2012)

On a side note I have two cubes that were left at the competition.

One is a shengshou black 4x4 and the other is a white 2x2.

Please PM me if they are yours.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratz to Jonathan on the mega average and single (Mega finals at Nats is going to be fun ), and to Tim for his sub-10!


----------



## shreyasatre (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Tim and Jonathan for the amazing competition! Congrats Tim for the Sub10! And Jonathan for the NR! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks to Jonathan and Tim for organizing and congrats for their achievements!


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome comp jonathan and tim.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice competition Jonathan. You ran it very well and it was one of the most pleasing competitions I've ever been to. and congrats on the Megaminx NAR and NR, very well deserved.

On a side note: I DNFed 3x3 and magic. But got 3rd in 4x4 and 1st in master magic


----------



## Skullush (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, thanks for putting this together, it was a great comp


----------

